# Grunting



## Fadetoblack

Hey guys, my son is about 20 days old now. He was born at 34 weeks. Through out the day he does a lot of grunting and almost like straining. Is this normal for newborns? Could this be gas from breast milk? He does burp after every feeding and is making bowl movments throughout the day. 

Thanks


----------



## Welshgem81

It's a preemie thing. My 34 weeker grunted for the first four months. I thought she was constantly straining to poop at first but I read up on it. Look up grunting baby syndrome. They do outgrow it thankfully lol


----------



## Srrme

Yep, it's a preemie thing. My 28 weeker and 35 weeker both did it.


----------

